# Netflix Faster Car



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

seems a new series due out 6th April I will be all over this one

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cu...eepers-against-supercars/?src=socialflowFBRAT


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have Netflix, I will give this a watch for sure. I'm a petrol head so this is right up my street, dare I say it, a Netflix version of Top Gear and the Grand Tour?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've never heard of this. I'm guessing it's worth a watch? How miniseries have been made so far?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I believe 1 and 6 episodes:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just watched the trailer there after reading this. Looks interesting I know who I want to win :lol:

Hoping though it's not just another American made series with 'trash talk' to try and create what they think the viewer wants to see :wall:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

macca666 said:


> Just watched the trailer there after reading this. Looks interesting I know who I want to win :lol:
> 
> Hoping though it's not just another American made series with 'trash talk' to try and create what they think the viewer wants to see :wall:


This will be me and you soon mate:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, certainly worth a watch


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

chongo said:


> This will be me and you soon mate:thumb:


:lol::lol::lol:

I actually laughed out loud at that I've just updated my other thread


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I actually laughed out loud at that I've just updated my other thread


So what date do I keep clear for Santa Pod Raceway:doublesho


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> So what date do I keep clear for Santa Pod Raceway:doublesho


The 3rd of Julember defo :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

macca666 said:


> The 3rd of Julember defo :thumb:


I could get a stunt double for you? Russ or Paul Swift know how to deal with the Montego very well


----------

